# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Setembro 2017



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.



---




Os modelos continuam a prever o tal "resto de ciclone tropical" para o início de Setembro.

O Atlântico Norte tem uma dinâmica interessante nesta altura. O que parece acontecer é que enquanto o AA se renova intromete-se uma pequena depressão, suficiente para fazer esticar o anticiclone até ao Reino Unido/Escandinávia e de nós até ao final do mês. Entretanto, atrás desta depressão (que rapidamente foge para a habitual baixa pressão da Islândia) já se está a formar ao largo da Flórida uma depressão tropical que vai em fila indiana atrás desta, deixando o AA com apenas uma opção: estrangulamento. Divide-se em dois, um a SW dos Açores e o outro na Escandinávia, deixando a porta aberta para a Europa Ocidental. A chuva prevista não é nada de mais, visto que a depressão chega cá fraca.


----------



## cookie (30 Ago 2017 às 19:18)

Posso colocar uma questão muito objetiva? Tenho as vindimas para o fim de semana de 16 setembro na zona de Mirandela... Alguém arrisca alguma previsão? Com as devidas reservas naturalmente... Obrigada de antemão.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2017 às 09:40)

Para início da próxima semana o GFS prevê alguma chuva (pouca) principalmente no litoral norte.


----------



## Norther (31 Ago 2017 às 16:28)

cookie disse:


> Posso colocar uma questão muito objetiva? Tenho as vindimas para o fim de semana de 16 setembro na zona de Mirandela... Alguém arrisca alguma previsão? Com as devidas reservas naturalmente... Obrigada de antemão.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk




Boas, isso ainda é impossível de saber mas neste momento o GFS coloca alguma precipitação para dia 16 para o norte do Continente, parece em regime de trovoadas, mas vai seguindo o tópico.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

Norther disse:


> Boas, isso ainda é impossível de saber mas neste momento o GFS coloca alguma precipitação para dia 16 para o norte do Continente, parece em regime de trovoadas, mas vai seguindo o tópico.



Como dizes, é impossível. Nem sequer dá para perceber uma tendência a essa distância. Se nem a 80h é fiável, que fará a quase 400h, é absurdo para já.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2017 às 13:11)

Os dias vão continuar quentes e as noites tropicais também. Com a estabilização da Iso a rondar os 20ºC, este é o cenário mais provável até 20 de Setembro e precipitação nem vê-la, não é nada, fora do normal.
*
Meteograma para Olhão
*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2017 às 13:47)

Cheira-me a mês seco, pelo menos a previsão mensal indica isso... pode-se sempre formar alguma cutt-off isso é sempre imprevisível, mas não estou a ver o AA se deslocar para sul e deixar vir as baixas pressões até nós, qualquer frente que ouse aproximar-se do nosso território é rapidamente aniquilada por este AA.


----------



## martinus (5 Set 2017 às 00:26)

Setembro seco a muito seco é a aposta do EFFIS para o território continental: http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/monthly-forecast/


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 09:53)

Esta saída do GFS é seca das 00h até ás 360h.
O ECM mostra qualquer coisa a partir das 216h:





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2017 às 14:04)

jonas disse:


> Esta saída do GFS é seca das 00h até ás 360h.
> O ECM mostra qualquer coisa a partir das 216h:
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo andar da carruagem, Setembro deve levar o mesmo caminho de Abril. Aquilo que nos podia dar alguma chuva, tal como no final de Agosto era uma cut-off porque nesta altura não se pode esperar outra coisa, mas isso parece também estar escasso. Qualquer frente que se aproxime da PI tem logo o destino traçado, desaparecer rapidamente graças ao AA. Se o AA fosse uma coisa boa, depressa ia para outro lugar.  Já não sei à quanto tempo não se vê um mês de setembro com chuva decente por aqui, de relembrar que no ano passado, apenas choveu um dia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2017 às 14:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Já não sei à quanto tempo não se vê um mês de setembro com chuva decente por aqui



Há três anos e infelizmente conseguiu estragar a produção de azeitona. Depois choveu forte até meados de Novembro e tiveste um Inverno seco e frio...



joralentejano disse:


> Se o AA fosse uma coisa boa, depressa ia para outro lugar



O AA continua de pedra e cal, mas acredito que com a movimentação que se vê no Atlântico, depressa teremos novidades. Os modelos conseguem inverter a previsão de um dia para o outro e nesta altura próxima do Equinócio, mudam de run para run com alterações significativas 

Ps: estive a dar uma vista de olhos à run CFS 1 mês e prevê animação para o final do mês. Mas claro, esse tipo de previsões serve o que serve...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2017 às 18:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há três anos e infelizmente conseguiu estragar a produção de azeitona. Depois choveu forte até meados de Novembro e tiveste um Inverno seco e frio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os anos não são todos iguais, como é óbvio. Neste ano hidrológico, não tivemos uma única estação do ano com chuva decente. Os invernos, já à alguns anos que não são grande coisa, pelo menos no Alentejo, daí a situação na região não estar mesmo nada fácil, já há árvores a morrer por todo o lado, eu sei lá, se não for a pior seca destes últimos anos, deve andar perto. 
Por norma, o tempo começa sempre a mudar na 2ª quinzena do mês e os ditados referentes ao São Mateus assim o dizem, mas até 20 de Setembro, pelo menos, não se vê grandes alterações nas previsões, mas pode haver surpresas no final do mês tal como em Novembro do ano passado, o mês passou-se todo sem uma única gota de água e chegámos aos últimos dias do mês e ultrapassaram-se os 100mm em pouco mais de 3 dias, e acho que a tendência do nosso clima é mesmo esta. Aguardemos por algo melhor mas nem as previsões sazonais estão famosas. Este AA teima em não nos deixar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Set 2017 às 19:13)

Pode ser que o tempo comece a mudar na segunda quinzena deste mês , mas chuva a sério só espero a partir de outubro , não vejo este "AA" a deixar nos muito cedo , o cfs prevê alguma animação para o fim de setembro , mas como sabemos este mês é muito instável tanto pode ser frio , como quente e também pode ser chuvoso , um setembro que foi bom , foi o de 2014 , em que houve tardes cheias de trovoadas e chuvas , os invernos também já são mais quentes que o habitual , temos de nos habituar a verão de 6 meses .
Pode ser que tenhamos um inverno chuvoso , se fosse um inverno como o de 2009/2010 isso é que era , mas não acredito .


----------



## cepp1 (5 Set 2017 às 20:06)

Se temos mais um Inverno seco estamos tramados!!! Também não entendo este pais, por exemplo a barragem de ranhados na Meda foi criada para aguentar 5 anos de seca, passou um ano e está para ai a 40%!


----------



## cepp1 (5 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Para mim como morador do oeste pode ser um inverno como o de 2015-2016 até nem precisa de chover tanto para alagar os campos todos


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 00:19)

cepp1 disse:


> Se temos mais um Inverno seco estamos tramados!!! Também não entendo este pais, por exemplo a barragem de ranhados na Meda foi criada para aguentar 5 anos de seca, passou um ano e está para ai a 40%!



Criada para aguentar 5 anos de seca... com projeções dos anos 80 porventura? Tens uma ideia da evolução do consumo?


----------



## cepp1 (6 Set 2017 às 01:16)

A barragem foi projectada em 1982, por isso imagino que esses 5 anos tenham sido com base em cálculos dessa época. A barragem de ranhados abastece Meda, Trancoso e vila nova de foz coa, de certeza que em 1982 vivia lá muito mais gente que agora (concelhos que perdem população), se gastam mais, algo vai muito mal. Por exemplo a câmara de Foz Coa a uns anos atrás fechou as fontes e ligou todas as fontes a água da companhia!


----------



## Norther (6 Set 2017 às 09:40)

Fim de semana vai ser um belo alivio de calor, pena a precipitação ficar apenas pelo norte da Península Ibérica porque nebulosidade vai haver.
Vamos ter vento NO por vezes moderado a forte e as temperaturas não devem passar dos 30ºC no sul, dos 27ºC no centro e dos 25ºC no norte. Já as mínimas vão rodar os 15ºC em média no Continente no sábado, mas no domingo elas podem descer abaixo dos 10ºC em muitas zonas do norte e centro.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Set 2017 às 21:11)

Pelos vistos a única coisa que poderá quebrar o AA e "fechar" este verão nos próximos tempos não são as típicas frentes atlânticas a quem costuma caber essa função, mas os sistemas tropicais que andam e andarão nestes dias a varrer as Caraíbas.

Run das 384h 







Isto, caso tenhamos a sorte de eles tomarem o rumo para leste servindo-se de um "corredor" onde há anomalia positiva da temperatura da água do mar. Claro que já numa fase de enfraquecimento.



Orion disse:


> O Irma está navegando numa pequena anomalia positiva:
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2017 às 22:25)

Olha o GFS continua louco e a Iso 25ºC a fazer uma visitinha, na 2ª quinzena do mês. Boa praia, este mês.






O GFS e o ECM, estão em consonância, a partir do dia 12/13 entrará o SE no Algarve, quem sabe se esse SE, não será uma boa notícia, lá mais para o final do mês, com a típica instabilidade.  Desde 2008, que não temos tido inundações em Setembro.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Set 2017 às 08:08)

Estão cada vez piores os modelos principais , tanto o ecm como o gfs estão a piorar com mais anticiclone e mais calor , enfim mais um mês seco .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Set 2017 às 09:09)

Sim infelizmente tudo indica que vamos ter mais um mês muito seco, talvez lá para o fim ocorra qualquer coisa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Set 2017 às 09:26)

Agora temos que esperar por outubro , porque este mês já não nos reserva nada , pode ser que tenhamos um outubro chuvoso e instável .


----------



## martinus (11 Set 2017 às 11:32)

Não se justifica ser tão pessimista. O GFS vem insistindo em início de tempo chuvoso a partir de 23 de Setembro e, para o próximo fim de semana, já está montado um filme de tempo fresco com noites frias, para o pessoal se ir habituando ao Outono.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2017 às 12:15)




----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2017 às 14:09)

A ver se lá para o fim do mês começa a chover algo, com algumas frentes atlânticas:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Set 2017 às 19:30)

Pelos modelos , pode haver uma mudança do tempo para o final de setembro , podemos já vir a ter umas frentes atlânticas com chuva para o final de setembro e uma eventual cut- off .


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2017 às 12:26)

à espera que venha alguma coisa dos céus....tenho o poço a bater no zero e não queria usar água da companhia para rega. 

Infelizmente acredito que este tipo de seca seja cada vez mais acentuada no futuro. Mas espero que este ano seja de algum alivio, isto se não chove bem este ano não sei mesmo como vai ser...no tempo do Meu avô diziam que se estes poços secassem ja Lisboa tinha morrido à sede, mas eis que estão agora mesmo nas lonas e não parece que falte água em Lisboa, até pq ela é deslocada aqui de Alenquer para a região de Lisboa. 

Vamos acreditar que melhor dias vão chegas, que chova o mais rápido possivel!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Set 2017 às 16:58)

Até ao final de setembro não vejo nada , a não ser umas frentes fracas com muita pouca chuva .


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2017 às 00:49)

O meu poço de 20 m tem cerca de 50 cm de agua apenas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 13:43)

Numa vista rápida ao *ECMWF* e ao *GFS* , pode-se dizer que *haverá muita nebulosidade na próxima semana*, ainda que escassa (escassíssima) precipitação prevista. Mas só o facto de termos frentes a raspar o NO da península faz-me "sonhar" com o factor surpresa.

O que me parece é que mesmo que chova alguma coisa, mesmo que bastante mais do que o esperado\modelado, o mês e o ano hidrológico terminarão bastante secos - mas não severamente\extremamente secos.

Claro que me estou a referir ao NO - litoral norte.
Para o centro\sul e interior tempo seco, bom apenas para secar o milho e pouco mais. Infelizmente.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2017 às 14:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Numa vista rápida ao *ECMWF* e ao *GFS* , pode-se dizer que *haverá muita nebulosidade na próxima semana*, ainda que escassa (escassíssima) precipitação prevista. Mas só o facto de termos frentes a raspar o NO da península faz-me "sonhar" com o factor surpresa.
> 
> O que me parece é que mesmo que chova alguma coisa, mesmo que bastante mais do que o esperado\modelado, o mês e o ano hidrológico terminarão bastante secos - mas não severamente\extremamente secos.
> 
> ...


Este ano, mesmo até isso está escasso. A precipitação anual em grande parte do Alentejo está ainda abaixo dos 200mm, basta ver pelas estações do MeteoAlentejo para chegar a essa conclusão, apenas Marvão está acima dos 200mm mas nem aos 300mm chegou, estamos a falar de uma zona com média anual perto dos 800/900mm.
______
A pouco mais de 10 dias para terminar setembro, já sabemos até demais que não vai trazer nada e na região sul vai terminar mesmo com 0mm, ainda faltam 3 meses para terminar o ano, veremos o que nos reservam. Neste momento o GFS até modela uma cut-off interessante, acima das 300h já se sabe o destino que vai ter, mas fica o registo:
Uma destas a SW de Sagres seria o ideal para dar bastante chuva. Sinais de mudança não nos faltam, o problema é que acaba sempre por ser o mesmo a ganhar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2017 às 19:34)

Boas,

para já vejo um padrão normal para a época do ano. Não é agora que vai aparecer a chuva e desagravar a seca. Até pode aparecer uma ou outra cut-off, mas não é por aí que a coisa melhora.

Os modelos continuam sem mostrar grandes sinais de mudança de padrão. E falo a cerca de 90 horas para baixo, mais do que isso nem vale a pena perder tempo as ver as cartas.


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2017 às 00:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> para já vejo um padrão normal para a época do ano. Não é agora que vai aparecer a chuva e desagravar a seca. Até pode aparecer uma ou outra cut-off, mas não é por aí que a coisa melhora.
> 
> Os modelos continuam sem mostrar grandes sinais de mudança de padrão. E falo a cerca de 90 horas para baixo, mais do que isso nem vale a pena perder tempo as ver as cartas.


"Padrão normal", portanto este mês que tem uma média de 100 mm , estar a entrar no fim dele com apenas 12 mm é ser um padrão normal? Não exageres Rui, ainda para mais és de Braga


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Set 2017 às 18:29)

Para animar a malta

O fim do mês irá trazer um padrão mais favorável à ocorrência de PRECIPITAÇÃO no território continental.

Esperamos que se instalem massas de ar estável no norte da Europa, forçando as perturbações Atlânticas mais para sul, e eventualmente favorecendo a criação de algumas perturbações subtropicais na região dos Açores-Madeira.

Este padrão poderá trazer os primeiros episódios de precipitação significativa do outono, dando início ao semestre chuvoso, que tipicamente se estende até abril.

A nível sazonal, as tendências para o outono apontam para que se estabeleça uma circulação bastante perturbada no hemisfério norte, devido a vários fatores como, La Niña, a alteração do regime de ventos na estratosfera (QBO) e a presença de águas anormalmente quentes, mais uma vez, nos oceanos a latitudes médias e altas.

Sendo assim, esperamos um outono com bom potencial para ocorrência de precipitação acima da média e com valores de temperatura também dentro ou um pouco superiores ao normal.




~
Fonte: Bestweather


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2017 às 19:01)

É mesmo isso, creio que no fim de Setembro/inicio de Outubro o AA se deslocará para o norte da Europa e pode provocar o desvio da instabilidade mais para sul, mas tudo isto não passa para já, de  uma possibilidade:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2017 às 00:12)

Brutal o contraste entre o mega anticiclone e a ciclogénese explosiva que se vai formar nos próximos dias:






A configuração do Atlântico Norte está um bocado caótica com tantas tempestades tropicais a meterem-se, um bloqueio poderoso na Rússia e o anticiclone dos Açores que enfraquece significativamente mas parece que não nos quer largar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2017 às 09:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabaram de dizer na meteorologia do canal 1 que amanhã vai chover em Portugal continental com a passagem de uma frente...
> 
> Edit: Eu juro que ouvi! Mas não vejo isso em lado nenhum...



O GFS vêr a frente a dissipar-se frente às nossas costas, quanto muito alguns chuviscos no litoral Oeste a norte de Cabo da Roca:






Não se vê nada nos próximos tempos... quiça 2ª feira chova algo no Minho, mas ainda falta muito tempo:






O AA continua possante quiça no final do mês quebre, mas até lá já sabem vai ser sempre a adiar...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2017 às 14:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal o contraste entre o mega anticiclone e a ciclogénese explosiva que se vai formar nos próximos dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com esta configuração a norte, para nós é só estes todos poderosos empurrarem um pouco para sul o AA e temos caminho aberto à instabilidade a entrar na Península Ibérica.
O resto dos potentes sistemas tropicais a entrar na órbita do AA e das depressões saídas do Canadá\Gronelândia podem ajudar nisto.

Como são muitos "ses", a probabilidade não é a melhor. Mas é o melhor das probabilidades...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Set 2017 às 17:32)

O modelo gfs anda a prever que o "AA" baixa de latitude para o fim de setembro e que abra caminho a depressões com instabilidade associada .


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2017 às 17:53)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Set 2017 às 18:19)

Esperemos que seja desta vez que o modelo gfs e ecm que se mantenham consistentes na mudança de padrão para o fim de setembro/ início de outubro .


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Set 2017 às 18:26)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O modelo gfs anda a prever que o "AA" baixa de latitude para o fim de setembro e que abra caminho a depressões com instabilidade associada .



Ainda falta muita hora, mas que começa a aparecer um cenário menos mau nos modelos, sem dúvida. Um AA na Escandinávia traz sempre boas possibilidades de tempo animado por cá, apesar de nem sempre ser certo. Prefiro esperar pelas próximas saídas para ter certezas.


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2017 às 18:28)

Snifa disse:


>



Já tinha reparado nessa saída, a distância temporal vale o que vale mas desde a semana passada que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF têm mantido uma certa coerência relativamente a meados deste mês/início de Outubro. Era uma entrada de Equinócio à moda antiga  .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Set 2017 às 19:23)

Isso será muito bom, mas sejamos realistas, ainda falta muito tempo e o mais provavel é ser uma chuvinha em especial para o norte.


----------



## Zulo (20 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Só faltam 15 dias....


----------



## ruka (20 Set 2017 às 22:17)

Snifa disse:


>



gfs 12z de hoje para mais tarde recordar... não podia ser melhor, pena estar no 2o painel... mas a tendência está lá


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2017 às 11:01)

A chave está quase sempre nas altas pressões na Gronelândia e Escandinávia...
Aguardemos... um dia choverá... e quando o fizer vai ser a valer...

O GFS continua igual ao que sempre foi... adiar, adiar, adiar...

A única coisa que me parece certa é que o calor abafante já não deve regressar este ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2017 às 16:27)

*Tendencia al acercamiento de varios frentes a la península Ibérica, ¿dónde lloverá?*

PRONÓSTICO, NACIONAL

21 de septiembre de 2017










*Durante esta recta final del mes de septiembre, varios frentes alcanzarán la península por Galicia con algunas precipitaciones, ¿en qué zonas lloverá?*

Hace unos días en esta otra noticia, hablábamos sobre la formación de un potente anticiclón al norte de Europa que ejercerá de bloqueo en mitad del paso que habitualmente siguen las borrascas del Atlántico Norte por el norte del continente, pudiendo hacer que éstas desciendan algo más al sur al no poder continuar su camino alrededor del hemisferio.

Sin embargo, se mantiene esa previsión de que en principio no parece que esta inestabilidad vaya a descender lo suficientemente al sur como para afectar de lleno a la península, de modo que sólo tendremos el acercamiento de algunos frentes poco importantes.

Esta configuración ha empezado ya a gestarse lentamente estos días con la intensificación de ese anticiclón entre Rusia y Escandinavia, que acabará consolidándose de manera más robusta a lo largo de este fin de semana y la próxima semana en gran parte del norte de Europa.

De hecho, este jueves tenemos ya la entrada de un pequeño frente por Galicia, que está dejando precipitaciones de más de 10-15 litros principalmente en la provincia de A Coruña, así como algunas rachas fuertes de viento superiores a los 50 y hasta 70 km/h en Cabo Finisterre.

Se trata del primero de varios frentes que llegarán de manera algo más constante a las costas noroccidentales de la península durante esta recta final de septiembre, aunque la mala noticia es que en ningún caso dejarán precipitaciones más allá de las comunidades del norte, y hacia el cuadrante noreste peninsular por chubascos y tormentas fuertes los próximos días.



*DESGASTE DE FRENTES AL LLEGAR A ESPAÑA*






Como muestra la animación superior, la llegada de estos primeros frentes débiles de la temporada no producen todavía demasiadas precipitaciones sobre la península, ya que el rozamiento con la orografía del norte peninsular y el intenso recalentamiento del suelo de finales de verano provocan un gran desgaste en estos frentes al tocar tierra.

Por lo tanto, de momento no deberíamos esperar precipitaciones relevantes en la mayor parte del interior y sur del país en un plazo de bastantes días, manteniéndose la misma tendencia seca que venimos siguiendo en los últimas publicaciones.

Habrá que estar pendientes de lo que pase justo después, al inicio del mes de octubre, cuando este anticiclón de bloqueo acabe cediendo y pueda provocar un gran vaivén en la circulación general, con la posibilidad de que las primeras lluvias del otoño afecten a la península desde el Atlántico de manera algo más generalizada.

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...-frentes-a-la-peninsula-iberica-donde-llovera


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2017 às 21:31)

O *GFS* coloca a "Maria" a efectuar uma deslocação paralela à Costa Leste dos EUA e a contornar o AA até perto do Noroeste Peninsular. Poderá atingir em cheio o Reino Unido até ser absorvida por uma enorme Ciclogénese Explosiva no Atlântico Norte. O grupo Ocidental do Arquipélago dos Açores está mesmo ali no "fio da navalha".






O *ECMWF*, está a modelar o mesmo cenário mas empurra a Maria para Latitudes mais altas antes de chegar ao Reino Unido. Penso que muita coisa irá depender do seu trajecto visto que cada modelo está a interpretar de modos distintos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2017 às 10:41)

*Precipitation anomaly  (2017-10-02 – 2017-10-08)*






Vamos lá animar um pouco a malta 

O ECM dá algum sinal dessa alteração no estado do tempo, mas infelizmente é ainda prematuro vaticinar que essa alteração irá ocorrer. Todos os membros que consultam o nosso fórum sabe o quanto vale previsão para além de 5 dias e, principalmente, durante dos equinócios. Pelo menos existe a tendência. Vou esperar pela run do GFS para completar este post.






Quanto ao GFS, atira com toda a instabilidade para além das 240h. Portanto, é a tal política do "empurrar"... Só mesmo a tendência para a alteração no estado do tempo é que poderá dar algum ânimo ao fórum.


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2017 às 11:00)

Verdade, pese embora a distância temporal a previsão do ECMWF está interessante e tem-se mantido assim. Dois núcleos depressionários a Norte da PI que trariam certamente as primeiras chuvas da temporada. O GFS anda meio perdido mas face ao processo de transição entre Estações e reorganização atmosférica é normal que assim seja.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Set 2017 às 18:47)

Ando eu nisto há alguns anos e ainda caio no erro de ligar a cartas a mais de 200 horas de distância. 


O AA ainda está bem vivo e não me admirava nada se viesse em grande no início de Outubro. As altas pressões na Escandinávia davam jeito se o AA estivesse mais para sul ou oeste. Assim deverá manter-se tudo igual.

A run do ECM está interessante, mas àquela distância praticamente não tem valor. Veremos as próximas saídas e é rezar para não termos o raio do anticiclone em cima de nós.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2017 às 21:30)

Ah, ganda GFS, a colocar a iso 20ºC em Outubro e se for no fim de semana prolongado melhor ainda.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2017 às 22:28)

Estava a estranhar a ausência da publicação dos acumulados a 240h. Depois de ir ver a carta tomei conhecimento da razão. Ainda assim não se deve sofrer por antecipação...






... porque o futuro é incerto:






Não é muito mas podia ser pior. Há que esperar pelos próximos dias.


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2017 às 18:39)

Bem, os GFS não mostra nada abaixo das 240h, apenas uma possível chuvinha durante o dia 2 de Outubro.
Esperemos pela run do ECM.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Set 2017 às 18:52)

O ECM está mais optimista que o GFS, o ECM mostra as depressões a descerem em latitude podendo ja trazer alguma chuva a partir de dia 1 vamos lá ver se não tira tudo na próxima saída.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 19:56)

O continente teria os restos da Maria e do Lee.

É melhor não se entusiasmarem. Quando maior é expectativa...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 20:39)

Orion disse:


> É melhor não se entusiasmarem. Quando maior é expectativa...



A chuva vai toda para o centro-norte e nem é muita. As frentes trarão muita AP mas falta intensidade para que isto se traduza em precipitação. Resta esperar para ver.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2017 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> A chuva vai toda para o centro-norte e nem é muita. As frentes trarão muita AP mas falta intensidade para que isto se traduza em precipitação. Resta esperar para ver.



Alguma chuva ( se se confirmar a previsão) mas de facto, e para já, nada de muito significativo, segundo o ECMWF:


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2017 às 17:30)

Ex Furacão Maria a afectar as ilha Britânicas como uma depressão extratropical muito cavada:


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 11:52)

Curiosa a previsão para o início de Outubro há 2 semanas, que colocava bastante instabilidade sobre a PI e o que vemos neste momento é um poderoso Anticiclone dos Açores:

*GFS + ECMWF irmãos gémeos na Previsão.*












Mais alguns dias quentes pela frente:










A precipitação residual para o Minho prevista para amanhã praticamente já não existe:






E o regime de Nortada (desde Junho) que teima em não desaparecer e de arrefecer as nossas águas:











http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2017 às 15:56)

Em todo o horizonte modelístico dos dois principais modelos não se vislumbra nada de significativo no que toca à precipitação. 

A primeira semana de Outubro ainda não vai trazer a quebra do bloqueio, ou seja as depressões vão continuar a passar a Norte em direção às Ilhas Britânicas e nós aqui ficamos a ver o AA com 1020/1030 hPa...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 11:09)

Cenário nada bom para o flagelo que infelizmente bem sabemos..






O único ponto positivo nesta saída do GFS é em relação ao vento, a partir de dia 3 a Nortada parece querer dar umas tréguas, oportunidade de ouro para trazer correntes marítimas mais quentes e como consequência disso mais instabilidade para o território Continental. A distância temporal ainda é grande mas vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 21:00)

Não sendo de todo inédito, perspectiva-se um novo cheirinho a Verão e início de Outubro bem quente:
















O regresso das noites de ananases,


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2017 às 00:16)

Algo que já não acontece há algum tempo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Set 2017 às 09:21)

Ora bem hoje os modelos já não dão nada novamente até meio de Outubro, a não ser calor, que para a semana promete ir aos 35ºC em algumas regiões do sul, incrivel isto em Outubro.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Set 2017 às 20:27)

Já era altura disto mudar e bem, aqui em Madrid a respiração já se está a tornar chata, muito tempo sem chuva dá nisto, hoje já saltou o primeiro alerta de poluição e previsões de chuva nem vê-la.

Grave.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (29 Set 2017 às 23:28)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Ora bem hoje os modelos já não dão nada novamente até meio de Outubro, a não ser calor, que para a semana promete ir aos 35ºC em algumas regiões do sul, incrivel isto em Outubro.



E no GFS, só dia 10 há precipitação no Norte do país, mas nada de confiar absolutamente...
Enfim, veremos


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2017 às 11:23)

Dia bastante quente em perspectiva para a época do ano na próxima 3ª feira, algumas regiões, em especial do Ribatejo podem chegar aos 37/38ºc:


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2017 às 12:30)

Quer o GFS, quer o ECM na última run de cada um dos modelos começaram a ter alguma concordância a partir das 192 h. 
Enquanto o GFS continua a "chutar" a instabilidade para além de 10 dias (as famosas 240h), prevê uma mudança da posição do AA para se centrar inicialmente nas ilhas britânicas e depois perto da Gronelândia. 
Por sua vez o ECM move o AA também para a Britânia mas prevê uma cut-off em altura para o centro de Península.
Duas formas diferentes de ver uma alteração na circulação atmosférica, mas é claro, se nas próximas run's (hoje e amanhã) essa tendência for abandonada, então bem podemos começar a fazer a "dança da chuva"...


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2017 às 16:56)

Cenário remoto mas plausível do GFS. Uma _cut-off_ fica a pastar nas redondezas do G. Ocidental. Com o passar o tempo o núcleo fica _quente _e possivelmente se transformaria numa TT.











Provavelmente irá desaparecer na saída das 12z.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Out 2017 às 21:28)

Nada de novo


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Out 2017 às 23:42)

O ECM já vai mostrando qualquer coisa mas nada de criar expectativas.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Out 2017 às 20:09)




----------



## António josé Sales (3 Out 2017 às 20:11)

Não gostei desta saída acho que estamos tramados


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 19:37)

Ainda alguns pormenores por saber mas a médio prazo há uma concordância. A eventual Ophelia, ou os restos dela, seriam absorvidos por um sistema frontal.


Muito cedo para especular. Até porque os continentais ficariam a ver navios


----------



## qwerl (7 Out 2017 às 20:54)

A circulação dos restos da possível TT a ajudarem a empurrar o AA para leste e consequentemente a trazer mais calor 






Nem tudo é mau, pelo menos finalmente podemos ter o vento SW que ajudará a empurrar águas mais quentes para a costa, subindo a temperatura da água, que tem estado relativamente fria para a época, para dar uns últimos mergulhos e melhorando as condições para receber a instabilidade


----------



## JTavares (7 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Já existe o topico de Outubro.


----------

